# Victoria/Waterloo Tunnel,Liverpool.July 2010.



## wherever i may roam (Jul 19, 2010)

Taken from Liverpool Wiki.
This is one tunnel that changes its name along its run, however the whole tunnel is generally known as the Waterloo tunnel. An open cutting is the linking point of the two tunnels. The Victoria tunnel runs from Edge Hill in the east to the Byrom Street Cutting. The Waterloo tunnel runs from the Byrom Street Cutting to the Waterloo Goods Station in the west at Waterloo Dock.
Bored under a metropolis, the 2.07 miles (3.34 km) Victoria/Waterloo Tunnel opened in 1848. Initially used only for rail freight. Passengers and freight operated in the tunnel from 1895. From 1895 the termination point of the line at the western end was the Riverside Station at the ship liner terminal at the Pier Head. The Waterloo Goods Station ceased operation in 1964.
Used until 1972 the tunnel is still in excellent condition, being considered for reuse by the Merseyrail rapid transit rail system. Stations being cut into the tunnel are being considered at the Royal Liverpool Hospital. Reuse by a monorail system from the proposed Liverpool Waters redevelopment of Liverpool's Central Docks has been proposed.
From Edge Hill in the east the tunnel is on a steep incline down to the north end Liverpool Docks. The tunnel contains a series of ventilation shafts which were used to remove the spoil when under construction. The Victoria Tunnel runs from Edge Hill to a large open cutting at Byrom St. From Byrom Street the tunnel then continues to the Waterloo Goods Depot changing its name to the Waterloo Tunnel.
The picture to the right. The tunnel to the right is the disused 1848 Victoria tunnel. The Edge Hill portal is near the junction of Tunnel Road and Wavertree Road. The lines run into the tunnel for about a hundred metres for shunting purposes. The red sandstone above the tunnel is blackened by the smoke from trains.
The tunnel to the left at the Edge Hill portal is the additional 1880s single track tunnel for Lime Street that runs for 50 yards into the cutting beyond, forming four lines running into Lime Street. It is still used as the overhead wires indicate. There is an additional single track tunnel the other side of the original two track 1836 tunnel to widen out to four tracks. The original 1836 tunnel is the centre of the station beyond the Merseyrail sign.

Thanks to Gone 85.
Explored with The cat crept in.



























Street cutting.












































Edge hill.



thanks.


----------



## noodles88 (Jul 20, 2010)

This place looks amazing! Never been to an abandoned tunnel so always nice to see other peoples photos  thanks for sharing them


----------



## night crawler (Jul 20, 2010)

Good one, love the shot through thr bridge to the tunnel.


----------



## Labb (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice shots. I really like the shots of the tracks just outside the tunnel.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2010)

Some lovely variation there. Especially like the cutting. Love the B&W photos. Cheers, WIMR.


----------

